# vinyl on umbrellas



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok. lesson #1 in selling new product: Ask supplier first if it will work!

My problem is I bought a lot of umbrellas to put customer's logo on. I used Easy-Weed Extra for nylon. The customer used it in the rain and the letters came off. I spoke to the supplier and they said because there is a coating on umbrellas the vinyl will not stick. Are there any suggestions out there??? Thanks...(Thank goodness I only sold one so far!)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

One option is to use plastisol transfers. You would apply them the same way you apply your vinyl.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks, but I don't need quantities, but one or so at a time; it would definitely not be cost-effective...but thanks for the idea. Any others have suggestions for sticking the vinyl??? Probably just a lesson hard learned


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi had this problem with waterproof jackets that were coated and eventually got some vinyl from Xpres 2009 - ENGRAVE - SUBLIMATION PRINTING - HEAT PRESSES - GARMENT DECORATION - EMBROIDERY - PERSONALISATION - DIGITAL TRANSFER SYSTEMS that was satisfactory, I also used it in umbrellas with goo results.
Cheerio Greg


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion; however, you said "satisfactory" results. Do know if the vinyl adhered to the umbrella? And, if so, for how long? I am going to give them a call. (I just noticed they are from the UK...that could be a problem)...but thanks anyway


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Cynthia said:


> it would definitely not be cost-effective...but thanks for the idea. Any others have suggestions for sticking the vinyl??? Probably just a lesson hard learned


A small order of plastisol transfers can cost as low as $30-$50, depending on the # of colors.


----------



## gregblack (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi I supplied this carrier company for 5 years but I decided I did not want to do that sort of work any longer so stopped concentrating on Biker t shirts. I had no complaints after the initial order, but like you the the first batch that I did had problems, I remember te application was at 140c and light pressure.
They have a technical dept who are helpful.
Cheerio Greg


----------



## gioart (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Cynthia

can I suggest to use GGII instead of Easy-Weed Extra. I used for some work and despite the non-sticking carrier, I got good results with umbrellas. The only thing to take care of is, that if you cut too deep you can have troubles when removing liner after transfer. 




Cynthia said:


> Ok. lesson #1 in selling new product: Ask supplier first if it will work!
> 
> My problem is I bought a lot of umbrellas to put customer's logo on. I used Easy-Weed Extra for nylon. The customer used it in the rain and the letters came off. I spoke to the supplier and they said because there is a coating on umbrellas the vinyl will not stick. Are there any suggestions out there??? Thanks...(Thank goodness I only sold one so far!)


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

Never heard of GGII....what is it? Where can I order it?


----------



## gioart (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry! Been busy lately.
Stahl's should have it! Check it out CAD-CUT® GORILLA-GRIP® II Heat Transfer Material | Stahls’ ID


----------



## bulldog (Sep 7, 2007)

I just did some umbrellas and they were made of nylon I used Spectra Eco-Film Plus from imprintables, it worked great nothing came off they held up great. biggest problems was with the umbrellas I bought, some were broke and seams were not sewn.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a lot of experience here. The best performing product is the Gorilla Grip II. It's still not guaranteed due to the waterproof coating on the umbrella, but I've applied about 20 different products during testing. After applying I cut apart the panels of the umbrella and put them through a few wash cycles to simulate rain. The GGII held, most other were able to be peeled away fairly easily, including plastisol transfers of various types.

You might also consider UV rays and their effects. Lighter colors will always work better over time - no fading. 

Lastly, be sure to preheat the umbrella surface before applying. GL.


----------



## Odyssey14 (May 2, 2011)

Is there a Cad Printz material that would be suitable for a coated umbrella heat transfer?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Odyssey14 said:


> Is there a Cad Printz material that would be suitable for a coated umbrella heat transfer?


Cad Printz using the solutions opaque would be a good answer to this. It has an adhesive that will work on most nylons. If you are able to print with an eco solvent printer, you can make these on your own also.


----------



## PsychoChild (Apr 7, 2012)

lots of good info here


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 5, 2007)

That's good to know Josh...I really want these to work. Will be ordering soon.


----------

